# Diamond Tremolo



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Waiting on my Diamond Tremolo right now. Has anyone picked one up yet? Any opinions out there?


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

I've got one on loan but haven't tried it out yet. Stay tuned.....
B.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd be currious as to how it compares to the empress... they seem strangely similar in many ways but each with their own unique features, and they're both Canadian!


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

I checked it out this weekend.
Needless to say, I'm getting one.
B.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

*Tremolo*

I hope your as happy with your trem pedal as I was with the one I picked up today. I got the Demeter Tremulator off of Kijiji and its mint. It has an adjustment on the side for the pot so I will need to learn more about that but other than that I am very pleased.

Dino


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice! 

I'm still waiting for my tremolo....

I live 10 to 15 minutes away from where these pedals are produced but the shipment was sent to L&M in Toronto and then BACK to Halifax.....

Hopefully just a few more days...


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

It's ridiculous how well thought out this pedal is. It's packed with very usable features yet is still easy to use. On top of all that, it sounds great too.
B.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Wooooot! I got my tremolo today and it is amazing. Slick design, Lots of options yet very easy to use. Looks like yet another great pedal from Diamond.


----------

